# NVIDIA Treiber-Installation unter Debian



## ChristianD (30. Januar 2005)

Hi,
zuerst einmal sei gesagt..ich hab schon bemerkt, dass es einige Beiträge weiter unten ein Thema mit ähnlichem Titel gibt, da ich dort jedoch nicht so sehr eine Lösung für mein Problem herauslesen konnte eröffne ich hiermit mal ein neues Thema in der Hoffnung Hilfe zu erhalten 

Zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe als absoluter Debian Neuling (vorher nur SuSE und RedHat genutzt, und das auch nicht wirklich regelmäßig, was sich jetzt ändern soll!) Debian sarge installiert.
soweit so gut, nach einigem Hin- und Herprobieren (die Installation von Woody funktionierte leider nicht wie gewünscht...es gab ständig Probleme mit dem x server) hatte ich ein laufendes System installiert! Habe bei der Installation den standartmäßig angegebenen Treiber "vesa" angegeben.

Leider liegt die Auflösung bei 800x600 Pixeln, was die Arbeit natürlich nicht gerade erleichtert!

Da ich wie gesagt mit der Arbeit mit Konsole nicht so vertraut bin wie marcox in seinem Thema habe ich erst einmal die Google Suche bemüht, die mir dann verriet, dass oftmals Probleme mit NVIDIA Grafikkarten auftreten.
Mein knapp 2 Jahre alter PC hat die GeForce 4 MX 460 eingebaut.
Daher habe ich nun Diesen Treiber von der NVIDIA Homepage runtergeladen!

Hoffte, mit einem neuen Treiber die Auflösung erhöhen zu können!

Nun habe ich eine .tar.gz Datei heruntergeladen und weiß nicht wie ich den Treiber installieren soll...! Bin wie gesagt ziemlicher Anfänger!

Kann mir jemand helfen!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Januar 2005)

Du hast den falschen Treiber runtergeladen wuerde ich sagen. Da steht naemlich ueberall was von FreeBSD.
FreeBSD (und auch die anderen BSD-Systeme) sind zwar auch Unixe, und dementsprechend Linux recht aehnlich, jedoch sind sie nicht binaerkompatibel, was bedeutet, dass ein Programm was fuer BSD kompiliert wuerde nicht unter Linux ausfuehrbar ist und umgekehrt.
Da Dein PC schon 2 Jahre alt ist wird das ja kein 64-Bit (Prost!) Prozessor sein, daher schau mal hier 
Das duerfte der richtige Treiber fuer Dich sein.
Als ich noch 'ne GeForce (damals GeForce 2) hatte hatte ich eigentlich nie Probleme damit unter Linux, und da nVidia es irgendwie wesentlich besser drauf fuer Linux zu programmieren als ATI denke ich mal, dass es da auch heutzutage keine Probleme gibt.
Die Installation sollte auch recht einfach sein, und ich denke in dem Archiv duerfte sich eine Datei namens INSTALL oder README oder so befinden wo dann alles drinsteht.
Da ich selbst jetzt ATI nutze kann ich Dir leider keine Anleitung schreiben was Du genau zu tun hast um den nVidia-Treiber zu installieren, aber dafuer duerfte sich sicher noch jemand finden lassen falls Du aus der Anleitung aus dem Paket nicht schlau wirst.


----------



## ChristianD (31. Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank! Hab jetzt diesen Treiber heruntergeladen und versucht zu installieren...das klappte soweit auch ganz gut! 

Habe mich bei der Installation an die Anweisungen auf dieser Homepage gehalten! (Punkt "Grafikartentreiber Installation (NVIDIA)")

Nun weiß ich allerdings nicht, welche Packete ich bei Punkt 3 installieren soll. Natürlich gibt es bei mir andere kernel-headers! hab einfach mal den neusten genommen. die Installation schlug jedoch fehl! (angeblich wurde die Version nicht gefunden!) Dasselbe bei allen anderen angegebenen kerneln:-(

Daher konnte auch die Installation des Treibers nicht fortgesetzt werden!

Was muss ich tun? Kann jemand helfen?

Christian


----------



## Julian Maicher (31. Januar 2005)

Durch ein einfaches apt-get install kernel-headers dürfte es nicht getan sein. 
Du musst die header erstmal entpacken (dürften in /usr/src/ sein) und dann per Parameter den Pfad bei der Installation der Treiber angeben.

Ich empfehle dir folgendes Tutorial: http://www.debianforum.de/wiki/?page=Nvidia-Treiber+einrichten


----------



## jotome (1. Februar 2005)

Ich empfehle unten stehende Seite. Damit hat mit einer Geforce 4 MX und einer Quadro4 geklappt - und es ist ein Weg, der auch mit künftigen Versionen klappen sollte.

http://home.comcast.net/~andrex/Debian-nVidia/index.html 

 bzw direkt zu

http://home.comcast.net/~andrex/Debian-nVidia/installation.html

 Jo


----------

